# GP-E2 gps receiver: first impressions



## andruzzo (Jul 3, 2012)

Just got my new GP-E2 GPS Receiver.

This thing is sweet. If you are looking for a GPS solution...look no further, this is perfect.

I've tried many GPS solutions for my DSLRs in the past and this has to be the most seamless, easy to use and best functioning
so far.

Locks on in no time, stays locked on in varying cover and works with one AA battery. At first I thought this was stupid, but it's so easy to find an AA battery when you need it. Much easier than needing to charge a device. 

The device is a little bigger than I expected but it's not that bad. In addition it also has a nice locking mechanism to keep it secure on the hotshoe (like the speedlight flashes have).

I've attached some pics of the unpacking and on my MkIII.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks like the hotshoe mount has the weathersealing like the 580EX II, correct? That's good. Otherwise, yea, looks like it might be a little bit larger than I would have hoped, but still not too horrible. But how does it actually function?


----------



## andruzzo (Jul 6, 2012)

If the speedlight hotshoe connection is weathersealed...then yes. I've attached a picture of the back so you can see.

Overall it works exactly as expected and very well. My past experiences always had my GPS losing signal and me waiting for it to find satellites, or I'd have ot have cables connected or even via bluetooth. This solution is just clean and simple.

It marks every picture with the location and also encodes direction and angle information. Very cool. Overall, for the ~$260 you can buy it, it's well worth it.


----------



## revup67 (Jul 9, 2012)

A few other percs:

In several software programs (not Lightroom 4 or at least that I could find) the GPS data is populated with longitude, latitude and altitude as shown in the attached screen capture. Also, note the Globe icon on the thumbnails. This program is ACDSee Pro version 5. They still have not yet developed the codec for Canon 5D Mark III RAW files however. In Canon's DPP version 3.11.26.0 while viewing an image and by doing a CTRL + I you can see the following popup (image GPS2) with also the same coordinates. When you use the GP-E2 on the 5D Mark III rear LCD you can select the compass mode and know precisely where you are

Additionally, when uploading the file to web sites such as Panoramio.com, google earth, yahoo's flickr the site automatically grabs the metadata and accurately places the file. The Map software that comes with the GP-E2 is also excellent as you drag and drop the encoded image and watch it placed precisely where the photo was taken. It also has a Log mode for just walking around and tracks your path. It comes with a short 4.8 cable that can attach to the 7D to encode its files as well though that won't be released (firmware) until August.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 9, 2012)

Doesn't LR4 have a Maps module? Have you tried that? I'm surprised you can't see the Lat/Long in the normal Library meta-data viewer.


----------



## andruzzo (Jul 9, 2012)

Yes Lightroom has a great map mode...there's even a tab at the top to go to the map to show all your locations. It's very good actually.

Here's a pic of my Lightroom showing the map.


----------



## revup67 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Doesn't LR4 have a Maps module? Have you tried that? I'm surprised you can't see the Lat/Long in the normal Library meta-data viewer.



Correct in clicking map mode I was able to see the data just that it is on another tab. However in Develop mode when doing a CTRL + I that info is not available. Furthermore, when you click View while in Loupe mode, there's an option called View Options. From the lengthy drop down list, map coordinates (GPS) are not available. Whereas in the two programs mentioned above CTRL + I does offer those details. Metadata is metadata, display it all please Adobe. Also, no visual indicator in Library mode as which photos are encoded with GPS. When you click on Metadata at the top, the coordinates do not appear. Lastly, I find this strange, say I wish to delete an image file from another photo app such as DPP or ACDSee. Both programs show the updated thumbnails. The deleted image is gone and so is the thumbnail. Adobe hangs on to a useless thumbnail of the deleted image. I'm not sure what good does that serve and why it doesn't auto populate the directory's thumbnail database. I guess it is just another awkward non conventional way of doing things in the Adobe world.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 9, 2012)

revup67 said:


> > Doesn't LR4 have a Maps module? Have you tried that? I'm surprised you can't see the Lat/Long in the normal Library meta-data viewer.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct in clicking map mode I was able to see the data just that it is on another tab. However in Develop mode when doing a CTRL + I that info is not available. Furthermore, when you click View while in Loupe mode, there's an option called View Options. From the lengthy drop down list, map coordinates (GPS) are not available. Whereas in the two programs mentioned above CTRL + I does offer those details. Metadata is metadata, display it all please Adobe. Also, no visual indicator in Library mode as which photos are encoded with GPS. When you click on Metadata at the top, the coordinates do not appear. Lastly, I find this strange, say I wish to delete an image file from another photo app such as DPP or ACDSee. Both programs show the updated thumbnails. The deleted image is gone and so is the thumbnail. Adobe hangs on to a useless thumbnail of the deleted image. I'm not sure what good does that serve and why it doesn't auto populate the directory's thumbnail database. I guess it is just another awkward non conventional way of doing things in the Adobe world.



In the Library Loupe view, the right hand bar (the thingie that you can hide, whatever they call it) near the bottom as a Meta-Data view. Does it show the information in there?


----------



## revup67 (Jul 10, 2012)

> In the Library Loupe view, the right hand bar (the thingie that you can hide, whatever they call it) near the bottom as a Meta-Data view. Does it show the information in there?



Ahh..thanks indeed it does - one needs to scroll this to the bottom .. if you click the associated arrow it brings you to MAPS.. But for some strange reason it does not show at all in Develop Mode and not configurable as well. Oddly, in DPP it shows one other slice of GPS data called "Geographic Coordinate System" this is encoded with a further mapping info. One image shows as WGS-84..Light Room is missing this metadata


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 10, 2012)

revup67 said:


> > In the Library Loupe view, the right hand bar (the thingie that you can hide, whatever they call it) near the bottom as a Meta-Data view. Does it show the information in there?
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh..thanks indeed it does - one needs to scroll this to the bottom .. if you click the associated arrow it brings you to MAPS.. But for some strange reason it does not show at all in Develop Mode and not configurable as well. Oddly, in DPP it shows one other slice of GPS data called "Geographic Coordinate System" this is encoded with a further mapping info. One image shows as WGS-84..Light Room is missing this metadata



Guess Adobe needs to update LR to read the GPS reader information like it does the camera information. Crappy that it's not consistent where it's displayed. I've never noticed it because I don't really do any Geo tagging of photos.


----------

